# in termenul convenit de la inregistrarea facturii la achizitor



## Kraus

Sorry again to bother you! I'm in doubt about the translation of "la achizitor":

"Achizitorul se obliga sa plateasca pretul produselor catre furnizor in termenul convenit de la inregistrarea facturii *la achizitor*":

"L’appaltante si impegna a pagare il prezzo dei beni al fornitore entro il termine convenuto dalla registrazione della fattura *da parte dell’appaltante*." (??) 
 
I don't like "da parte dell'appaltante". Is that the meaning of the expression? And is there a better way to translate it into Italian?
 
Many thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## OldAvatar

achizitor = purchaser

How is it in Italian? acquirente? compratore?

PS: I don't think you bother anyone.


----------



## Kraus

I've translated it "acquirente" or "appaltante" ("compratore" is right as well). A little further on there is written "achizitorul va efectua plata catre furnizor in ultima zi calendaristica a lunii urmatoare lunii in care se primeste factura la achizitor". I've a lot of doubts here too:

"L’appaltante deve effettuare il pagamento al fornitore nell’ultimo giorno del calendario del mese seguente a quello in cui l’appaltante riceve la fattura" (???)


----------



## OldAvatar

Well, I don't know Italian that well to tell you whether your version can be enriched or not.

Anyway, the original text basically means that if the invoice is received by the purchaser, for example, in March, the payment should be done in the last day of April. I guess it should be *by the last day* *and not exactly in the last day* of April, but that's what the text says.


----------



## Kraus

Your explanation is very clear! Multumesc frumos! 

You're right! It's better "by" than "in the last day", that is "entro (e non oltre)".


----------



## OldAvatar

You're welcome!



> It's better "by" than "in the last day"


Yes, but the master text says *in *the last day and not *by *the last day.


----------



## Kraus

Then I could say: "Il termine ultimo per il pagamento è fissato/individuato nell'ultimo giorno del mese seguente a quello in cui l'appaltante riceve la fattura".


----------

